# WHAT WILL YOU BE SERVING



## Waldo (Nov 17, 2006)

With Thanksgiving coming up next week I thought it might ne interesting to see what everyone is planning pairing with that Turkey and Dressing. 


Mine will be a Cranberry




and a Muscadine..The last bottle from last year


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2006)

I will be serving Blackberry Cabernet, Pear and Spiced Apple.


----------



## Francie (Nov 17, 2006)

None of my wine is ready

























Therefore, I must go purchase something like Pinot Noir probably. But.....look out next year!!!!!


Francie


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2006)

One bottle of everything in the cellar will make this crowd happy...actually most of them like beer [a lot], but they will drink some wine on T-Day....


----------



## Harry (Nov 17, 2006)

mine will be my last bottle of Blue Black berry &amp; Spiced Pear, maybe some Persimmon




Harry


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm with ya Waldo. I have Cranberry/Orange, Last bottle of Muscadine and blackberry from last year. For the faint of heart, a Johannisberg Reisling, and a Reisling Ice Wine for after dinner.


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 17, 2006)

Gee! I feel TERRIBLE!






I "have to" chaperone my daughter's high school French class field trip to Rome, Nice and Paris starting Sunday-- and will be gone until December 5, so I won't be able to serve any of my wines...






I feel HORRIBLE!


I guess I'll just have to pick something up on the fly... oh, well...I'm sure we'll manage!


----------



## ms.spain (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm servingsome of my1 year old pumpkin wine, and my 1 year old persimmon wine.
I've got some Raspberry White Grape, dessert style, that I will probably serve with cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## kutya (Nov 17, 2006)

I have been saving 6 bottles of cranberry, plus I have one bottle of blackberry merlot saved over from last year...


----------



## daveb50 (Nov 17, 2006)

Cranberry and a WE Val here.
Dave


----------



## Joanie (Nov 18, 2006)

LOL I thought this was good...from

http://www.ehow.com/how_8482_pick-wine-thanksgiving.html

"Choose a wine that goes well with fowl ' either red or white ' and is earthy, _*barnyardy*_ and food-friendly."

_*Barnyardy*_? I've had barnyards full of sheep, goats, beef cattle, chickens, and pigs. I don't think I want a wine that's even remotely barnyardy! =)


----------



## jsmahoney (Nov 18, 2006)

I too will have to buy something at the store. Probably a Shiaz or cabernet. Probably both. Yet, a friend of mine gave me a bottle of Moselland Lighthouse Series Riesling Qualitatswein. I've never tasted a Riesling and so we will bring this one to the table also. But next year, will be the home brew.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2006)

jsmahoney: A reisling is an excellent choice to go with your meal. I'm not familiar with you brand, but my wife and I preffer a Johannisberg Reisling that really makes the meal.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2006)

Reislings and Gewurtraminer are my favorite Whites.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 18, 2006)

OilnH2O said:


> Gee! I feel TERRIBLE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I can really feel the vibe that you are devastated!



I dunno what I will serve. I have quite a variety and plan to make just about anything available. We are having Prime Rib and Smoked Turkey and possibly a Tur-duc-hen. 


I plan on havingthe entire2005 Wine Expert Limited Edition wines available. Dunno if I will offer the Nebbiola d'Alba though as I made it late and it hasn't aged much yet. I wish the Stagg's Leap Merlot was ready but it isn't yet but next year it will be there. Of course there will be some White Zin, Gewürztraminer and probably the Kumquat Mead.


From the 2005 LE series, both of the whites, the Trio Blanco and the Sicilian Grillo are ready to meet the world and quite impressive. The Petite Sirah/Zinfandel is ready as well. The Chilean Cabernet is tasty, but not quite there yet but is quite good if decanted prior to serving. I do have a few other Cab batches that I might pull from instead. Overall, I think the whites will go over the best though. I will be hitting the Rosso Fortissimo myself though.


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a bottle of Hungarian wine givem to me by a friend during my Poland trip. I'll let you know on that. I also have a Jan 2006 Murray River Reserve and a youngish (June)Domaines des Brume. If worst comes to worst I could open my last remaining 2005 WE Sangiovese.


----------



## kutya (Nov 19, 2006)

Peter, what is the Hungarian wine you have? Is it Nemes? Or Bulls Blood?????


----------



## sangwitch (Nov 19, 2006)

beaujolais nouveau - thanksgiving tradition.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, it looks like Thanksgiving is truly going to be a "Fine Vine Wines" day.
I certainly wish all of you a very happy one, filled with the joy of good food, family, friends and fine wines.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, I think we all have the wines covered whether bought or made at home, just hope everything else goes as well.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2006)

Getting replies from my invited guests...guess everyone is going to make it...even all the 'ex's'...
Everyone is always very civilized and think they are Thankful for some common ground to be able to spend the day with their kids and parents and step-parents...
We put the 'fun' in disfunctional...
And, if they want to drink beer...I really don't care...more wine for us!!!!
Life is good!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey NW, that is great. Have 'fun' Thanksgiving. 


By the way, if you didn't notice yet, your next post will be 1000!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2006)

appleman said:


> Hey NW, that is great. Have 'fun' Thanksgiving.
> 
> By the way, if you didn't notice yet, your next post will be 1000!



Thanks appleman...1000 Posts....boy that's way too many...all that and really not much to say!!!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2006)

Remember all you have been through and just being able to say something is a great and wonderous thing. Again Congrats!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

NW, you not having something to say, or SHARE with us, that will be the day.


----------



## Vaughn (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll be serving the last bottle of fresh blueberry (picked in Sherman, TX) and I'll crack open the first bottle of Grillo.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

Not the last bottle, Noooooooo.


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 20, 2006)

It's Teleki Villanyi Cuvee 
Cab Sauvignon - Merlot 2004

Villanyi is a region in Hungary (southern, near Pecs which I visited in 2003)
Teleki could be a n umber of things Teleki was a 19th century rootstock breeder, an I presume the vineyard Teleki is from him. The vineyard is one of Hungary's best. however, Teleki was also the president of Hungry prior to WWII and tried desperately to keep Hungary out the war and as a result is a national hero. I don't know if there is a family connection or if the wine is named after him rather than the vineyard.

as a 2004 SC-Merlot, I suspect it needs a leaving a good few years yet.
Maybe for my 25th anniversary (2012) also happens to be when Britain hosts the Olympics.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

Very interesting Peter. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2006)

This year my family is going to my mother's house for dinner. She doesn't drink hardly at all so we have to limit what we bring. There will be about 30 people there so a few bottles won't hurt. Guess I will have to cut down that day.



Since my sister makes wine also with her husband, she says she's bringing a couple bottles - a Blackberry and a Raspberry. That takes care of the fruit wine, so I think I will bring a Johannisburg Riesling and a sparkling Ruby Cabernet, both a year old now. The Riesling I oaked with some of my homegrown oak and everyone loves it with poultry. The Ruby Cabernet is very fruity and with it sparkling, it's like a high powered cooler- goes down very easily ( I drank a bottle Sunday while cooking stuffed venison steaks).


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2006)

Does she have a computer?


----------



## leelanau (Nov 22, 2006)

I will be introducing my 1st batch of homemade winewith the Thanksgiving meal. It is a Muller-Thurgau WE kit wine that is, as theysay, similar to aRiesling. Myparents and other immediate family don't know about my recent summer of becoming a winemaker. So, should be fun! The wine is at 3 months in the bottle now and has beenimproving each month. Time to start another kit! I plan to do an actual Riesling so I can compare to a store purchase. Then I will get brave and try some other whites and reds. Leelanau
P.S. My wife likes it and so do I - that's all that matters.



But, if the rest of the family likes it, that's a bonus.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm glad your wine came out to your liking. Dont tell them you made it until after they have had some to get the real truth.


----------



## redderthebetter (Nov 22, 2006)

*Franzia Vintners Select Merlot(box)* I have some blackberry bottled a few weeks ago, and some chardonnay that only has a week under the cork. 
Boxed Wine is sort of like my hidden guilty pleasure, kind of like other people secretly liking to ride mopeds, digging Barry Manilow, and having a crush on Judge Judy. Does anyone else want to reveal any hidden gems??


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

I payed $300 for the dunbest dog on the face of this earth.


----------



## redderthebetter (Nov 22, 2006)

It's a good possibilty, I got one of its littermates


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

He's a very small dog!







*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## redderthebetter (Nov 22, 2006)

wade, it looks like your pics were scrubbed


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2006)

Did the picture finally post above? I had to change the file name.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Waldo (Nov 26, 2006)

Hope all of you had just half as good a Thanksgiving as I did. I got up early...yep !! 1:30 am and made some homemade bread to accompany the rest of the Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 26, 2006)

Waldo, it all looks delish! I'm wondering...were you feeding the third infantry?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 26, 2006)

redderthebetter said:


> wade, it looks like your pics were scrubbed



Only the last photo showed up on my computer.....does that dog have blue eyes?????


----------



## Joanie (Nov 26, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Only the last photo showed up on my computer.....does that dog have blue eyes?????



What? That's a dog???? I thought it was a pony!

Silly me.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 26, 2006)

We finally chose the Riesling, known here as the Wedding Wine. Good thing we made 2 batches of that!



There were only 5 of us this year, compared to the usual 9 or 10. Between jobs and moving, we've had a high attrition rate this year.




So there was plenty of food for all. Because I used a bag to ensure the turkey was moist, there was on fancy table presentation of the bird, but no one seemed to care. I even managed to make Lefse for Bert and he didn't know until it was on the table!






My son's girlfriend was in charge of the pies. He didn't realize that there would be only 5 of us, and she brought 6 pies! I've never been very artistic when it comes to pies, but she really pulled out all the stops!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes the dog has blue eyes and yes it is a dog. Its 1/2 Rott and 1/2
Husky and 0/0 Brains. looking at all that food is making me hungry.
Waldo I see some Deviled eggs there



.


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 26, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Yes the dog has blue eyes and yes it is a dog. Its 1/2 Rott and 1/2
> Husky and 0/0 Brains.
> 
> 
> ...



He looks like an Erie Rotty, am sure he could scare many people with his reputation and those piercing eyes....the Alaskan dogs don't need brains....all they have is instinct.... to run...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2006)

That he likes to do. I made the mistake of taking him to a beach on a
leash He dragged me about 1 1/2 miles on his leash choking himself the
whole time. He's a very friendly dog and loves to be with other
animals. We also have 4 cats and he loves them all. To bad only 1 of
them loves him back. He's good with kids except he's like a bull in a
china shop and bowls everything over including kids, wife and me.


----------



## Funky Fish (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I'm late to this thread. But we served a bottle of Pinot Noir for the red wine fans, and a bottle of my spiced apple wine for the white wine lovers.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 27, 2006)

MMmmmmmm... That spiced apple wine sounds perfect for a late autumn dinner!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2006)

Funky fish, how was this wine at bottling. Mine was terrible but is very good now.


----------



## pkcook (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Waldo,


That's some pretty good looking bread you have there, and the wine looks vaguely familiar



.


How did the wine taste? I had a bottle of the Cranberry for Thanksgiving dinner as well and it went pretty quick! We had 8 cases of wine! and only sampled about 14 different types. Didn't get to open the Cherry, so I left it with my Dad.


Hope it was as enjoyable as the rest of the spread.


----------



## Funky Fish (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Wade,


Unfortunately, I made it a couple of years ago and didn't keep notes on it (I know, I know - I've learned my lesson about keeping a wine log!). But, as I recall, it wasn't all that pleasant at bottling. The fermentation didn't smell too much, but didn't smell too pleasant either. I left it bulk age for about 9 months, and it still needed to be degassed quite badly. At the beginning of bulk aging, it tasted quite hot. At the end, I don't remember how it tasted, but I do remember it having a distinct cinnamin smell, which really excited me. After about a year in the bottle, it tastes awesome!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 28, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Hey Waldo,
> 
> 
> That's some pretty good looking bread you have there, and the wine looks vaguely familiar
> ...




The bread was good pk but notas good as the wine was. It was a great choice saving it for Thanksgiving and was a great pairing for most of the foods served. My daughter has made me promise to put Cranberry on my "to make" list. I just hope that when i do it will turn out as good as yours was. The Cherry was also excelllent and went well with the feast.


----------



## pkcook (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm glad you enjoyed it! I have to say, the cranberry was the highlight of the wines we drank. 


I opened my first Ancient Orange Mead and MAN is that stuff "sweet!" Not bad, justtoo sweet for my taste.


----------



## kutya (Nov 29, 2006)

I have to make a confession. I had 6 bottles of cranberry, for dinner, and drove off with them sitting on my kitchen counter. I'm now saving them for Christmas dinner. Hopefully I won't forget them this time. 


Waldo great looking bread, and wade, nice looking dog you have there. I have two husky's and they to love to run, and both of them are about as bright as a burnt out light bulb.....lol


----------



## Wade E (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Kutya, read your post from our stance and I think youll get a
chucle. Looks very much like you drank 6 bottles of cranberry, for
dinner, and then drove off. LOL


----------

